# Import Betta Stock Shop!



## Astralbetta (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hello Forum! I just wanted to tell you all I have added a new page to my website called Import Betta Stock Shop! I have arranged a deal with Chalerm in Thailand to sell his bettas through my site! With NO TRANSHIPPERS FEES! Only the $5 Thai cargo fee and then regular PO rates to your home! Check out my site and stop both of my stock shops! *

http://astralbetta.tripod.com

Thanks, M


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

If I trusted shipping animals via UPS I would love to buy that Yellow male betta(been looking for one for months). I just don't trust it.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I've shipped and received rare fish before, usps is fine if you choose overnight or priority (anabantids only) and are shipping within the US.

Your betta's look nice, when I get closer to setting up the betta garden I may have to see what you have in stock rather than look overseas!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

USPS was great at delivering my fish


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The double tail dragon female on your page on Dragons is currently liveing in a gallon jar in my fish room 








She's really aggresive so I'm not sure about spawning :/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

By the way I'm 100% sure that is her.


----------

